# Geglättete Schriften in Mozilla abstellen

## slyzer

Hallo,

Mich stören die geglätteten Schriften bei Mozilla, die von Gentoo defaultmäßig eingeschalten sind. Wie kann ich die Abschalten?

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

in der Datei unix.js setzt Du pref("font.FreeType2.enable", true) von true auf false. Damit müsste es erledigt sein.

Dim

----------

## slyzer

Ja Danke! Hatte es davor im Homedir mit der prefs.js versucht   :Rolling Eyes: 

cu

 slyzer

----------

